# "Eye Brows"



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I ask my groomer to trim her short around the eyes, and she does a good job under her eyes, but she always ends up with this fringe. These photos are RIGHT AFTER she has been groomed. I need to know what to tell my groomer so that she will know what I want. What I want is for her hair to be cut around her eyes so it's not hanging over her eyes. What do I ask for in groomer-speak?  Or is this just what I'm going to get if I don't grow her hair out long enough for top knot?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh dear, that's what my old Maltese Holly looked like when I knew I needed to take her to the groomer. She hated it when she got the "hat brim" and couldn't see UP as well. And of course, everything is UP for a Maltese!

Ivy is currently in this stage and it is driving us both nutz, but I'm wanting to let it grow to try a top knot. I was actually going to ask here, what do you do at this stage in order to keep the hair out of her eyes until it grow enough to tie up??

Since you want it short, I would tell the groomer what I used to tell mine for Holly. I would explain that Holly didn't like the "hat brim" since it blocked her UP vision. That seemed to make it clear to her what needed to be done.

However, it does make me wonder just a bit whether your groomer is trained in clipping Maltese. Maybe find a photo of a Malt with a cut that you like, print it out, and take it with you. If you call her now, she might let you bring your fluff right back in to correct that at no extra charge. Just tell your groomer that your Malt isn't happy not being able to see UP.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks. Actually, I'm thinking of looking for another groomer. This woman grooms out of her home and a lot of people around here use her. I like her because it's not too stressful for Lucy and I kind of "baby" her that way. But she's been home with me and out of the shelter long enough now that maybe she can branch out.  I think I will find some photos for next time, or for the next groomer. I just hate this fringe--that part of her cut doesn't really look any different than it did when I brought her TO the groomer. And because she grooms out of her home and doesn't really have a fulltime "shop", I just don't feel comfortable asking if I can bring Lucy back. I guess I'm not very assertive--just a pushover...


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe you could fix the eyebrows yourself? Then the next time you could tell the groomer that you found the bangs a little long last time so you trimmed them yourself and would love if she'd trim them fairly short this time. It will be easier for the groomer to get the bangs the way you want if the basic outline is already the way you like it and then she just needs to trim it evenly. 

Or the pic suggestion is great... I think that's what a lot of people on SM have done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't change groomers too quickly, you have a kind one that your dog trusts and some are just awful and it can ruin your dog for life. I had a poodle for 17 years and honestly, all groomers are not the same. :smpullhair: I suggest that you just do as you would do for your own hairdresser, get a photo of what you want and take it too her next time. In the meantime get the scissors and trim it yourself. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks everybody. I did trim them a little myself last night and am going to work on them some more today. My problem is I'm not sure how I do want them. Lol I just know I don't like them hanging over her eyes like that. In fact a couple months ago i told her i wanted to grow out her top knot and probably never told her nevermind. So I'm not communicating well. And Lucy does like her. I'll try to find some face close ups and go from there.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The fringe or "visor" was left a little too long and since her hair may naturally fall forward, it causes that look. I think it's a great idea to show close up shots of the haircut you want for Lucy. One thing you can do is use thinning shears to trim/thin the fringe so that it stays back easier and looks more natural. Hope this helps !


----------

